# Great river map for Manistee County - Manistee, Little Manistee, Pine



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

Enjoy...

http://www.visitmanisteecounty.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/MCVB-AllRivers-TrailMap.pdf


----------



## Justjoe22 (May 27, 2018)

I am new to kayaking the Manistee... I have fished there before but would really like to do a pleasure kayak below the tippy damn. With the maps you posted, have you done this trip before, and are there places to camp along that stretch of river?


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

Justjoe22 said:


> I am new to kayaking the Manistee... I have fished there before but would really like to do a pleasure kayak below the tippy damn. With the maps you posted, have you done this trip before, and are there places to camp along that stretch of river?


There is a great unmarked spot to camp on river left past Low Bridge before Bear Creek Landing. We usually paddle this stretch in December for our annual Manistee Float n Freeze paddle.

Tippy to High Bridge is 7.4 miles, about 2.5 hours of paddle time.
High Bridge to campsite is ~6 miles, about 2 hours of paddle time.
Campsite to Bear Creek Landing is ~3 miles, about 1 hour of paddle time.
Bear Creek Landing to Rainbow Bend is ~3 miles, about 1 hour of paddle time.

There are other opportunities along the way for camping. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Very generous Mr. Burntcabin


----------



## Justjoe22 (May 27, 2018)

Thank you Burntcabin… that was a very helpful and informative response. I wish more people were this helpful to those asking questions and looking for help/information.


----------



## Justjoe22 (May 27, 2018)

Well last week we did our trip from Tippy Dam to Lake Michigan. Over all it was a good fun trip. Day 1 we went from Tippy Dam to Matsons Campground which took 7 hours. Day 2 we went from Matsons to the Lake which took about 4 hours. 
When I do this trip or a similar trip again, I will divide the days up a little more equally. 7 hours that first day was a long day. 
The first day from Tippy down to Matsons was a much better part of the river. Faster current, clearer water, more fish, more wildlife, and just a better float in general. The 2nd day from Matsons to the lake was slower, not as clear of water (due to the bottom makeup of the river not the water itself), less current, less fish and wildlife, and just seemed very slow in general. 
All in all, I would definitely do it again, with a few modifications to the planning.


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

That lower stretch can be quiet, flat, and super windy on the wrong day. Sounds like the westerly head winds weren't so bad. Glad to hear you enjoyed the trip.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the paddle time info.


----------

